# Download songs from online music listening sites



## Batistabomb (Nov 2, 2007)

~snipped~


----------



## sachin_kothari (Nov 2, 2007)

isnt it still illegal.
anyways knew the first technique.
i use it for youtube videos.


----------



## vaibhavtek (Nov 2, 2007)

cool trick


----------



## PraKs (Nov 2, 2007)

Its Illegal, but then mmmm How many videos On Youtube are legal


----------



## Batistabomb (Nov 2, 2007)

you are right praks


----------



## MR.MOUSTACHE (Nov 3, 2007)

is this working  guys .......  i  could grasp  what  it fully  meant  can  someone plz explain  in detail


----------



## sachin_kothari (Nov 3, 2007)

^^whenever you see any any content on the internet, here for example u r listening to a song online, that song gets downloaded to ur computer and is stored in the browser's cache. you simply have to identify and copy that song to any other folder before the cache gets cleared.


----------



## Batistabomb (Nov 3, 2007)

MR.MOUSTACHE said:
			
		

> is this working  guys .......  i  could grasp  what  it fully  meant  can  someone plz explain  in detail



i will explain you before starting to listening your online songs make your internet explorer cache empty,so that you may not confuse with the current online music site,cache will be at

c,document and settings,administrator(if you did not had any user account,if user name for you is assigned then go to that name),local settings,temporaray intenet files

here you will see some files which settled while you are listening songs,if you are still confused then arrange icons by size

note : if will find local settings folder only if you remove tick mark from do not show hidden files and folders

for some guys temporart internet files is also invisible although the above option is uncheked,so here remove tick mark from tools->folder options->hide extension for known file types,hide operating system files(recommemnded)


----------



## shantanu (Nov 3, 2007)

illegal stuff, not allowed.. closed


----------

